# ein rechteck mit schatten in photoshop erstellen?



## kitteh (8. Dezember 2010)

hallo =)

ich bin neu hier und hoff ihr könnt mir helfen   also ich möchte gern ein rechteck mit schatten in ps erstellen,bin noch anfänger und hab absolut keinen plan,hab zwar schon ein rechteck hinbekommen ,mit dem rechteck werkzeug, aber das war es auch schon.jetzt möchte ich gern schatten an die seiten machen und später das rechteck auch noch durchsichtig erscheinen lassen.

wie muß ich da vor gehen****

danke für eure hilfe 

kitteh


----------



## iBirne (8. Dezember 2010)

*ein rechteck mit schatten in photos ...*

Unten rechts siehst du die verschiedenen Ebenen. 
Dort klickst du auf die Rechteck-Ebene mit Rechtsklick. Dann den Punkt Fülloptionen auswählen. 

Dort können dann verschiedene Eigenschaften festgelegt werden unter anderem den Schatten. Ich würd sagen einfach mal rumprobieren. 

Mit der Deckkraft:
Linksklick auf die Ebene. 
Dann siehst du etwas oberhalb der Ebenen eine Auswahl Deckkraft. Hiermit kannst du dann die Deckkraft einstellen.


----------



## DexXxtrin (4. Januar 2011)

Geht nicht auch der Fülleffekt verloren wenn mit der Deckkraft gespielt wird?!
Um den Ebenen- bzw. Fülleffekt zu behalten sollte beim Punkt "Fläche" (direkt unter Deckkraft) reduziert werden.


----------

